# Roter Kate Custom



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

Yess ,I wanted to post it for a long time .

Sebastian and Adam finally began to make it ,so stay tuned.

Specs are:
Roter Custom Kate (Kelly 8)
*ONEPIECE Wenge Neck and body. No joints .
*28" scale
*27 frets ,all Stainless Steel ,all scalloped.
*Flamed Maple fretboard. No inlays.
*6 carbon rods to make the neck stronger.
*Custom made Q-Tuner BL-5 Super High Z With Black wired coils and chrome screws.
*ABM bridge (chrome)
*Sperzel Locking Tuners (#1 pegheads) (chrome)
*No Pots ,just a on/off-Killswitch.
*No routings on the backside ,no scratchplate.
*Locking Neutrik Output jack.(Chrome)
*Natural finish ,maybe hard oil or tru oil.But I like the way of natural wenge look and feel.
* Tuned ADGCFADG so Gary Goodman Strings are obligatory.

Here is my crappy design.







I am happy that other Roter customers get their guitars finally ,so they can build mine LOL.


----------



## halsinden (Jan 19, 2009)

well done man, good choice with roter.

H


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 19, 2009)

Whoa, you're tuning to high G with a 28" scale? That's crazy! Other specs are pretty interesting too.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

Ze Kink said:


> Whoa, you're tuning to high G with a 28" scale? That's crazy! Other specs are pretty interesting too.



I e-mailed Goodmans company and it's possible.Since it's a hard-tail with ABM single rail bridge ,it's not a big problem either.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 19, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> I e-mailed Goodmans company and it's possible.Since it's a hard-tail with ABM single rail bridge ,it's not a big problem either.



But if you're tuning up, why do you want a 28" scale? Do you want to be able to tune down later?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

Ze Kink said:


> But if you're tuning up, why do you want a 28" scale? Do you want to be able to tune down later?



Well ,I play fast riffs with the low A ,and tightness is one of the most important things for me. So I chose the scale length to go well with a .68 Elixir
as the low A. My 1527 is not tight enough.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 19, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Well ,I play fast riffs with the low A ,and tightness is one of the most important things for me. So I chose the scale length to go well with a .68 Elixir
> as the low A. My 1527 is not tight enough.



Well, why not fanned frets then? 

I used to use a 068 Elixir on a 25.5" scale, and it wasn't very nice in A (I played in B-standard but sometimes in drop A). With a 27" scale, it was very nice in A, and in B, it was actually too tight.

I use a 056 B now though.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

Because I don't like teh feeling of high strings with shorter scales either.
This is a new experiment for me ,and definetly not my last custom. So the onepiece neck and body and carbon combination will lead me to create a better instrument for shure...


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 19, 2009)

Another worry of fanned frets is that depending on where you are on the neck, string bends can produce some fairly "interesting" results. I've always been a fan of the Explorer-style body, great choice! Can't wait to see the the pictures start rolling in on this beastie.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanx man! Tell it to Apophis ,he is in charge to take the pics and send them to me LOL.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations for ordering a unique handmade Guitar 
Roter Guitars rock


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Congratulations for ordering a unique handmade Guitar
> Roter Guitars rock



What do you think about the specs Patrick?
What do you think about building the guitar out of 1 Piece of wenge + carbon and flame maple board?


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 19, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> What do you think about the specs Patrick?
> What do you think about building the guitar out of 1 Piece of wenge + carbon and flame maple board?



Great specs indeed and for the building Roter has a lots of skills and experience 

I'm an ebony fingerboard lover myself


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Great specs indeed and for the building Roter has a lots of skills and experience
> 
> I'm an ebony fingerboard lover myself



We discussed about Ebony Vs Flamed Maple ,and we both agreed on Flamed maple.

I am an Ebony Board lover too ,that's why I love Jacksons so much too.

But this guitar screams for the maple LOL.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 19, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> We discussed about Ebony Vs Flamed Maple ,and we both agreed on Flamed maple.
> 
> I am an Ebony Board lover too ,that's why I love Jacksons so much too.
> 
> But this guitar screams for the maple LOL.



I've never been a fan of the kelly, but mostly because every one I've seen is black. I am picturing that as a natural finish, and that is one sexy bitch. Excellent guitar can't wait to see finished product!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> I've never been a fan of the kelly, but mostly because every one I've seen is black. I am picturing that as a natural finish, and that is one sexy bitch. Excellent guitar can't wait to see finished product!



Yeah it's chocolate colored natural Wenge. Hope the bevels will be as I imagine them to be hehehe


----------



## Qucifer (Jan 20, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Another worry of fanned frets is that depending on where you are on the neck, string bends can produce some fairly "interesting" results. I've always been a fan of the Explorer-style body, great choice! Can't wait to see the the pictures start rolling in on this beastie.





I play both fanned and conventional 8's, and I have no idea what you're talking about. Bends work the same on both... just like you'd expect.


----------



## liamh (Jan 20, 2009)

Holy crap that looks nice


----------



## Ruins (Jan 20, 2009)

interesting custom looking forward to see some progress.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanx Liam and Alex.
I think the guitar will definetly look better than my crappy drawings.
But the more interesting part is that.
It is made out of one huge chunk of Wenge. One piece guitar with carbon and flame maple board.
The Carbon is going to give the "snap" and reinforcement ,and the flamed maple will give enough clarity and overtones for the higher frequencies.


----------



## gaunten (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW man, that sounds Awesome, One piece eh? I have been thinking about that for a while, I didn't even know if it was possible. I was thinking of a one piece Ebony guitar (with the fretboard also in that one piece) but.. it would probably be heavy as a really heavy thing, and cost about a years pay for me...
I must see progress of this when you get pics!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 20, 2009)

gaunten said:


> WOW man, that sounds Awesome, One piece eh? I have been thinking about that for a while, I didn't even know if it was possible. I was thinking of a one piece Ebony guitar (with the fretboard also in that one piece) but.. it would probably be heavy as a really heavy thing, and cost about a years pay for me...
> I must see progress of this when you get pics!!



Yess yess ,I discussed the Ebony thing allready with Roter hahah.
We decided on Wenge ,and that was a good move I think. I have already seen the big piece of wenge and it's really huge.

Hope better pics of the wood and production will be available in some days.

Did you get your baby already?


----------



## gaunten (Jan 20, 2009)

haha cool mang.
nope, haven't got mine, it's due anyday now, I've waited more than two weeks now, so it should arrive just about anyday now. I don't know what shipping company they use though...
when I get it, I will start writing on the first Nilforsindustries EP Ever!!!


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 20, 2009)

Glad to see more Roters coming up  

That's quite interesting to use one piece construction and carbon fiber . I've never been fan of the natural look of wenge but I'm hoping this will change my mind.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 20, 2009)

Had a few problems where I'd fret out (I know that this is more of an issue of the neck radius being flat) and depending upon the direction of push/pull when you bend, you can gliss to a lower pitch than what was intended. 

This was more of an issue of a lazy, loose nut between the instrument and the strap not thinking about what he was doing at the time.




Qucifer said:


> I play both fanned and conventional 8's, and I have no idea what you're talking about. Bends work the same on both... just like you'd expect.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 20, 2009)

gaunten said:


> haha cool mang.
> nope, haven't got mine, it's due anyday now, I've waited more than two weeks now, so it should arrive just about anyday now. I don't know what shipping company they use though...
> when I get it, I will start writing on the first Nilforsindustries EP Ever!!!



That sucks man. I am going to pick it up personally or my GF is going to do it.She lives 40 minutes away LOL.And I live 4 hours away ,which is not bad either.

I am excited about your guitar ,the finish ,the fit and the sound!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

Roters are awesome man. Sick choice! 

I'm 73.984&#37; the dude from Roter posts here so we should be rolling in pics when he starts.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 20, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Roters are awesome man. Sick choice!
> 
> I'm 73.984% the dude from Roter posts here so we should be rolling in pics when he starts.



No ,he wuld first post the pics to me and I will post them here ,but They re still busy with other customers guitars I think.

It's a hard task to build a guitar from 1 piece of wood. They have to rethink every "routine" workflow stage ,and have to be really carfefull since every small failure is irriversible.

But I may stay patient!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice! 8 string Kelly shape FTW!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jan 21, 2009)

This is a really interesting idea! I am looking forward to see this baby progress! I love the looks of wenge (you might tell from my own roter), and I think this one is gonna be a beauty! Just hope it don't slow down the progress on mine!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 21, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> Nice! 8 string Kelly shape FTW!



Someone had to do it! 



bs_tritonus said:


> This is a really interesting idea! I am looking forward to see this baby progress! I love the looks of wenge (you might tell from my own roter), and I think this one is gonna be a beauty! Just hope it don't slow down the progress on mine!



No it won't , they still didn't really begin with mine ,because of your and other 2 guitars.I actually ordered my guitar in october ,and still they don't have any real progression. They do their thing right ,so no worries LOL


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ha so it's my guitar + heebojas guitar atleast that are slowing you down, darn i know the feeling and it sucks (+ i had postal issues >< and that ate like a month or so -___-'' !!).

i've actually waited 7 months now for the guitar ^_~ ! 

But daaaamn, an kelly 8 aye? that's going to be interesting and the fretboard idea is magnificent !!! honestly wanting to see pics of this as soon as possible  !! mmm m mmm flamemaple fingerboard -yum !


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 6, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Ha so it's my guitar + heebojas guitar atleast that are slowing you down, darn i know the feeling and it sucks (+ i had postal issues >< and that ate like a month or so -___-'' !!).
> 
> i've actually waited 7 months now for the guitar ^_~ !
> 
> But daaaamn, an kelly 8 aye? that's going to be interesting and the fretboard idea is magnificent !!! honestly wanting to see pics of this as soon as possible  !! mmm m mmm flamemaple fingerboard -yum !



hahah yeah ,mine runs since November ,so we are in the 5. month.
But no biggie ,it's allright. Your guitars are gorgeous and exciting ,so it keep me busy and entertained LOL


----------



## Heeboja (Mar 6, 2009)

hehe sorry for holding you back. It won't be long now though. Not much work left. 
And then you can assume swift progress by these guys. And soon you'll be checking your Email every day if Sebastian has sent you something


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL! Can't wait to see the finished to near-finished pictures of everyone's Roter guitars! Timur, this Kate is gonna be amazing to see! 

On the carbon-fiber end of things, I saw that you were going with 6 rods, ... how are these going to be placed within the neck? I'm used to seeing a pair of bars/rods on either side of the truss rod, but I've not ever heard of more bars being placed within the neck. Any pictures of this, please?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 6, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> LOL! Can't wait to see the finished to near-finished pictures of everyone's Roter guitars! Timur, this Kate is gonna be amazing to see!
> 
> On the carbon-fiber end of things, I saw that you were going with 6 rods, ... how are these going to be placed within the neck? I'm used to seeing a pair of bars/rods on either side of the truss rod, but I've not ever heard of more bars being placed within the neck. Any pictures of this, please?



Better said ,they are small plates ,1 meter long ,1,1 mm thick , and 4 mm high. these will bw put 3 per each side of the truss-rod. Roter guys will place them as they wish ofcourse ,but it was the initial idea to use the plates longitudinal to keep the neck lighter and stiffer. The carbon fiber inside is unidirectional ,so it's pretty stiff.
The fretboard is long enough to put the plates partially into the body too,so the extra stability is actually guaranteed. Maybe they use some on the headstock too. Who knows ?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooooooooo!  Very tasty. Thanks. Really looking forward to seeing more pictures of this beastie!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 6, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Ooooooooo!  Very tasty. Thanks. Really looking forward to seeing more pictures of this beastie!



Oh well ,tell it to Sebastian.I am waiting and waiting for some updates ,but the builds before me needs the attention now ,and my guitar is a difficult beast ,so I understand them!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 6, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> hehe sorry for holding you back. It won't be long now though. Not much work left.
> And then you can assume swift progress by these guys. And soon you'll be checking your Email every day if Sebastian has sent you something




Haha i know what this feels like  !!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 9, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> hehe sorry for holding you back. It won't be long now though. Not much work left.
> And then you can assume swift progress by these guys. And soon you'll be checking your Email every day if Sebastian has sent you something



No problem bro ,I want a well-made guitar so I wait.
Hopefully ,it's soon enough


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 11, 2009)

Any info on yer guitar yet  ?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 11, 2009)

Not really ,I might visit thr Roter shop on next friday maybe ,I am going to know it on wednesday.
Might be a funny visit LOL.


----------



## Kissa3 (May 9, 2009)

ha ! bump time yet again ! did you get to see the bad boyz in action ?


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 11, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> ha ! bump time yet again ! did you get to see the bad boyz in action ?



No  ,They didn't have time at easter ,they where at their families.

I hope to get some new info soon. We will see!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 11, 2009)

Look forward to seeing this  I always like Roters


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 11, 2009)

damn. so I wont have the only Kelly with maple fretboard with 7+ strings =[


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 11, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> damn. so I wont have the only Kelly with maple fretboard with 7+ strings =[



If it's neck-thru or bolt-on ,you will. This baby is onepiece neck and body haha.
But yeah. You are somehow right!


----------



## Kissa3 (May 16, 2009)

families ! what is this madness ! 

haha I kid I kid, any pics up for post ?


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 16, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> families ! what is this madness !
> 
> haha I kid I kid, any pics up for post ?



Don't ask me or I just cry....no pics since 2-3 months.


----------



## Apophis (May 16, 2009)

check your mail


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 16, 2009)

Apophis said:


> check your mail



Looky Here 



















It looks good. Needs the carbon installed


----------



## JimboTheHobo (May 17, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Looky Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awesome!


----------



## Harry (May 17, 2009)

That is sweet as bro


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 17, 2009)

Thanx man! Hahaha.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 17, 2009)

that will shake people´s feet when you play  (thinking about the wenge here)


----------



## Apophis (May 17, 2009)

it will for sure


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 17, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that will shake people´s feet when you play  (thinking about the wenge here)



Hopefully. That would be the easiest way to make my Neighbours know about my new custom instrument LOL


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2009)

Niiice man. That thing is going to be a beast.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 17, 2009)

That thing is smexy...the maple fretboard just does something to me i just can't explain looks amazing so far tho!!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 17, 2009)

thanx guys. It will look even sexier after scalloping it and putting the fretwires on .


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 19, 2009)

man i just put in an order for a custom. i was torn between a kelly and an iceman... i went with the iceman... now i want a kelly. thanks alot!


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> man i just put in an order for a custom. i was torn between a kelly and an iceman... i went with the iceman... now i want a kelly. thanks alot!



Hahahaahah:O)
Who is building your guitar? Iceman is a badass shape !


----------



## Nylis (May 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> man i just put in an order for a custom. i was torn between a kelly and an iceman... i went with the iceman... now i want a kelly. thanks alot!



Should have gone with an icekelly.


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 19, 2009)

Nylis said:


> Should have gone with an icekelly.



That is a wicked Idea my freiend. A kelly with a Iceman lower horn and headstock...Whicked!


----------



## hufschmid (May 19, 2009)

I think the only body which will be mega cool for all the ss.org members would be the


IcemanXyphoKellytelexplorer 



Guitar looking great man


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 19, 2009)

Thanx Patrick. Some crazy buildin process indeed.


----------



## Elysian (May 19, 2009)

Lots of grain runout in the headstock, is he going to put any laminates on the headstock? Itd be prone to breaking the way it sits right now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 19, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Hahahaahah:O)
> Who is building your guitar? Iceman is a badass shape !


i'm not actually sure of the builder name but there was a thread on here a little while ago about this guy building neckthru customs. he's on the bay he was advertising a neckthru mockingbird. i talked to him for a couple of weeks and spec'd out a 7 string iceman. he's going to be sending pics of the progress so i might have to post a thread once he gets started.


Nylis said:


> Should have gone with an icekelly.


why the hell weren't you around when i was spec'ing this thing out? 



daemon barbeque said:


> That is a wicked Idea my freiend. A kelly with a Iceman lower horn and headstock...Whicked!



EDIT: Someone should photoshop this...  /thread jack


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 19, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Lots of grain runout in the headstock, is he going to put any laminates on the headstock? Itd be prone to breaking the way it sits right now.



I dunno ,I think some carbon might cme in the headstock ,and maybe a flamed maple or wenge top to cover the headstock.
Ask Sebastian LOL


----------



## Elysian (May 19, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> I dunno ,I think some carbon might cme in the headstock ,and maybe a flamed maple or wenge top to cover the headstock.
> Ask Sebastian LOL



Well, make sure its addressed if it isn't. The LTD M307 I have in the garage had similar grain runout, and the headstock had been busted off twice!


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 19, 2009)

Thanx Adam! BTW ,they already got the tuners. Thanx again!


----------



## Apophis (May 20, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Well, make sure its addressed if it isn't. The LTD M307 I have in the garage had similar grain runout, and the headstock had been busted off twice!



As far as I know wenge everything will be just fine, but when guitar will be in next stage we will check it twice


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 20, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Looky Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome!


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 20, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Looks awesome!



Thanx mate!!!


----------



## Ruins (May 20, 2009)

AWESOMEEEE the last picture with the poties on... am i the only one to see pair of tits in there?


----------



## cddragon (May 20, 2009)

Mmmmmm yummy


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 21, 2009)

Ruins said:


> AWESOMEEEE the last picture with the poties on... am i the only one to see pair of tits in there?



Now when you say.-...



cddragon said:


> Mmmmmm yummy



Barzo dziekuje!!!


----------



## Kissa3 (May 26, 2009)

niiicey  !! want to see it ready already !! nice !


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 26, 2009)

some carbon installation pictures











Kissa3 said:


> niiicey  !! want to see it ready already !! nice !



I think we have at least 2 months more !


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

is it ready yet? is it? is it? is it? 

no seriously... is it?


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> is it ready yet? is it? is it? is it?
> 
> no seriously... is it?



No man ,come back in 2 months or so LOL. Might be even longer.

But i will update it whenever I can.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

word.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 9, 2009)

Very, very pretty, Timur! Looking forward to seeing more pictures, eh? You know if they're going to give you a heel-less neck to body joint or have you opted for a little more tradition?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 9, 2009)

^ i'm fiending for more pictures!!!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 9, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Very, very pretty, Timur! Looking forward to seeing more pictures, eh? You know if they're going to give you a heel-less neck to body joint or have you opted for a little more tradition?



There is "NO JOINT"  Hopefully ,the line will be pretty fluid and etc.
We are discussing some "exotic" finishing options these days. I changed my mind on Tuning ,so it's going to be even crazier. I am waiting for Sebs answer to be more "open" about the final specs.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 9, 2009)

the pic looks like 3 piece? (neck + body wings)


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 9, 2009)

looking at the pic for the rod slots looks 1 piece.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 10, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> the pic looks like 3 piece? (neck + body wings)



Those are pen lines to show where the bridge is sitting. If you look closely you can see the same pen lines around the upper cutaway etc.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 14, 2009)

So the scalloped neck pictures have arrived. SS wires ,multiscale and scalloped. Yummy maple LOL


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 14, 2009)

That looks really professional, Daemon! Seems like excellent work by Adam and Sebastian.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That looks really professional, Daemon! Seems like excellent work by Adam and Sebastian.



Haha ,it's going to be even better. When we are done with finishing the body and fretboard ,you will see something very unique. Some "unorthodox" way to finish a guitar and maple neck LOL


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 14, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that you're not going to tell us what it is...?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you're not going to tell us what it is...?



Hahah ,I don't want to spoil it hehehehe. It's something extravagant and it might not end so well. So till everything is "fine" ,I won't tell about it hehehe.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope (for our sake) that it *DOES* go well. I wanna see something cool!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I hope (for our sake) that it *DOES* go well. I wanna see something cool!



Hahaha. i am allmost shure it's going to be perfect. It's just a "unusual" way to finsih a guitar "and" the board.(So the maple board will change the color heheh). We will see how it comes out. I am pretty excited!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 14, 2009)

You've got balls, I'll give you that. Weird finish, weird multi-scale, weird construction. This could be epic.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> You've got balls, I'll give you that. Weird finish, weird multi-scale, weird construction. This could be epic.



Hahaha ,thanx man!

You know ,If would be happy with standard stuff, I wouldn't get a custom in the first place.

Ths place is full of "weird" people and i like that hahaha. We need more "not so standard" stuff.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 14, 2009)

I like your sense of adventure, and appreciation of weird people.

Hey, who better to make this custom guitar than Apophis?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I like your sense of adventure, and appreciation of weird people.
> 
> Hey, who better to make this custom guitar than Apophis?



Thanx for the kind words man! I am pretty well known for my "adventures" in many fields. This is the latest one hehe.

Funny thing is ,how the guitar "evolved" after they began to build it. It was 28" scale and I changed my mind to multiscale. It was "raw" wood ,now it's finished etc. And Sebastian was allways helping me to find the right specs ,and he was really easy about my "mind" 

Now I changed the tuning too ,so we will need new strings from Garry.

I tell you again, the finsih is going to be really epic. if it comes out how I want it to, it will move many heads on concerts and studios.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 14, 2009)

Timur,

Damn, that looks really pretty! I never quite got my "touch" refined enough to be able to play a scalloped fingerboard with any accuracy (fretless is a bit kinder). Just looks beautiful, man.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 14, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Timur,
> 
> Damn, that looks really pretty! I never quite got my "touch" refined enough to be able to play a scalloped fingerboard with any accuracy (fretless is a bit kinder). Just looks beautiful, man.



Man ,it takes some days or weeks. But believe me ,it's such a big difference that I wouldn't buy any fretted guitar without a scalloped board.Or at least I would scallop it hahah. It's just a nice control on bendings.


----------



## Covenant (Jun 15, 2009)

that looks beautiful man


----------



## Harry (Jun 15, 2009)

Really liking how it's coming along, fanned fret+scalloped looks awesome.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 15, 2009)

Harry said:


> Really liking how it's coming along, fanned fret+scalloped looks awesome.







Covenant said:


> that looks beautiful man



Thanx man!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 15, 2009)

That's yummilicious!


Now I have building acquisition syndrome


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 15, 2009)

leandroab said:


> That's yummilicious!
> 
> 
> Now I have building acquisition syndrome



hahah me too!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 15, 2009)

Maaaaaaannnnnn

thats practically my dream fretboard right there *sniff*


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine too LOL. But I am shure it was a PITA job to do it.


----------



## Panterica (Jun 15, 2009)

GOD DAMMIT I WANNA SEE THIS ALL DONE!!!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 15, 2009)

Sebastian sent me some new half-done neck pics. here they are!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


>


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 16, 2009)

A very muted, "wow." 

That looks really gorgeous. Oh man, that looks sooooo pretty!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 16, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> A very muted, "wow."
> 
> That looks really gorgeous. Oh man, that looks sooooo pretty!



it's somehow yummy hahah. I dunno why ,but fresh sanded wengle looks pretty delicious.


----------



## Kissa3 (Jun 29, 2009)

the images have been moved or deleted :C !! want to see !


----------



## loktide (Jun 29, 2009)

links are dead ! 

D:


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 29, 2009)

This is weird.
I upload them new with 2 bonus pics LOL. Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 29, 2009)

Purdy.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 29, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jun 29, 2009)

dude your guitar will be the guitar that will kill any who say there is no need for more than 6 strings!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanx people.
And yeah ,it's going to be a very usefull instrument. The one-piece body-neck stability might give the possibility to use it as a weapon too.

Seriously ,ther is still much work on this one ,but since the "tritonus" guitar is allmost done ,mine will be the next one to be done.

I am very excited hahah


----------



## Kissa3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ha, cool shiznit !

Waiting for the 'ready' pics >: ) guitar's gonna be white then ey ? somehow's i'm getting a semi-oldschool metal vibe from this ! (in a positive way ofc  !)


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm rather hoping that was tape or lighting, as Timur was saying earlier that he was going with a natural finish on this beastie? It'd be a shame to paint over a wood that pretty. Not sure if white and the maple fingerboard would work out/complement each other. Do have to admit that something like this in ash or another more "grey wood" and a maple fingerboard would be plainly happening (pardon the pun).

I think I'm behind you by one or two in the Roter queue, so I'm also waiting for your pretty thang to be completed, too. LOL!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 14, 2009)

The original idea was to keep it natural, but the new idea is something different.
No it's not going to be white, the filler is to see dings/scratches and sand it to perfection. There are many small details to "work on".
I am not talking about the finish, since it's going to be an experiment. Something unusual and special for shure, and not a typical "solid" finish. It's something to bring the whole guitar to another level of uniqueness.

Oh and Kissa... I am from 80's metal youth! The point is to get my favorite instrument , but in a "DBBQ" fashion hehe. IDK what jackson guys think, I need 8 strings, unorthodox building procedures and multiscale.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 14, 2009)

man, you had me thinking it would be white! 

i can´t wait to see what this unorthodox finish is...


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> man, you had me thinking it would be white!
> 
> i can´t wait to see what this unorthodox finish is...



Well, if it happens as I imagine, it's going to be really beautifull, unique and interesting. We will see!



phaeded0ut said:


> I think I'm behind you by one or two in the Roter queue, so I'm also waiting for your pretty thang to be completed, too. LOL!



I know your pain man, I was behind 4 guys and everytime they posted some updates, I was like "wooh, it's going to take forever" hahah.
I think you are one behind me. At least I hope so.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 15, 2009)

Gonna go prismatic so that in different angles of light different colours are "displayed?"  Can't wait to see this! LOL!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 15, 2009)

No , not that crazy hehe.
It's going to be some kind of silver, but a different kind of approach!


----------



## willybman (Jul 16, 2009)

om nom nom!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 17, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> No , not that crazy hehe.
> It's going to be some kind of silver, but a different kind of approach!



Going for a non-metallic silver, eh? As a light blue-base or as a green-gray? Used to paint 25mm and 15mm lead figures.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2009)

lookin siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 17, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Going for a non-metallic silver, eh? As a light blue-base or as a green-gray? Used to paint 25mm and 15mm lead figures.



Hahaha
I don't like guns. Uncivilized weapons. i prefer bows and katanaa LOL

It's going to look metallic, but not as "chrome like " metallic ala Framus or Esp.

It will going to have from light to dark shades in various parts. My inspiration was Pagelli's gold bass (change gold to silver) and Jackson's EDS. They both got combined in my head and became a new hybrid idea, without copying both. We will see if Roter pulls it of. If they do it right as i dream, or even better than the one in my imagination, it's going to be very great looking and unique axe.



willybman said:


> om nom nom!


Yesss
Thanx mate!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 25, 2009)

A little historical fantasy never hurt anyone, Timur! (Oda-tono was correct in the beginning and middle, but I still prefer Toyotomi-tono's imprint on Japanese history.) 

LOL! Ooooooo, that does sound very happening. No, the technique works in trying to create a "metallic" colour without using any form of metallic paint, typically grey, blue (or green) and white are used to create the "effect" of silver or some other metallic colour. Was in vogue for a while.

Can't wait to see the pictures of this paint job!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 25, 2009)

Hideyoshi is indeed an important character hehe.
I think it is going to be a metaalic paint, but I really don't know what they are up to, and how they are painting the guitar. I just stated what I wanted, and I think it's doable


----------



## rto666 (Sep 18, 2009)

so?? Any news??? Been a looooong time by now!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 18, 2009)

rto666 said:


> so?? Any news??? Been a looooong time by now!!



Well, it's still in finishing stage. It should be finished these two weeks actually.I'll post some pics and what not as soon as I get it  Cheers man!


----------



## Kissa3 (Sep 28, 2009)

DUUUUUDE ! what's up ? throw me a PM when the guitar is ready  !!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 29, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> DUUUUUDE ! what's up ? throw me a PM when the guitar is ready  !!



Definetly, it's almost done man, the Finish is very impressive!


----------



## rto666 (Oct 1, 2009)

Waitin' for that pics man!!!


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 12, 2010)

YARRRR ! Where be thar pictas of the geetahr ! zoidie wanna see already !  if you have a separate thread for it - PM me the link asap  !


----------



## Schotter (Jan 12, 2010)

Arrr, or post it herrrre!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 12, 2010)

daemon barbeque said:


>



That looks so weird. it looks almost like the bridge is gonna be where the bridge pickup on a normal explorer is.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 12, 2010)

is it me, or is the bridge straight, and the frets are only fanned out from there? like the perpendicular fret is placed "at" the bridge?

that´s something i´ve been thinking about for a while... you could probably make baritone conversion necks that had fanned frets that way, without needing to mess with the bridge. the fan can´t be too heavy though, or it´ll be hard to play...


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 12, 2010)

I think it is camera angle, it looks like a Novax fanned fretboard to me with the 8th or 9th fret being the perpendicular one.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 12, 2010)

it is fanned frets


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 12, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> That looks so weird. it looks almost like the bridge is gonna be where the bridge pickup on a normal explorer is.



Not only that but is it just me or does the string break angle on the headstock for the lowest string look WAY odd?!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 12, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Not only that but is it just me or does the string break angle on the headstock for the lowest string look WAY odd?!



Looks the same as other explorers to me. I'd think more about the high string, what with it being an 8.
Can't wait to see this finished


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 12, 2010)

phaeded0ut said:


> I think it is camera angle, it looks like a Novax fanned fretboard to me with the 8th or 9th fret being the perpendicular one.



Please don't justify their idiocy by calling it the "novax" fanned fret when fanned frets / multiscales have existed for god knows how long.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 12, 2010)

Can do, can do, ... I thought that they got the patent on it, currently, though...


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 12, 2010)

The angles are alright and the bridge/PU position is normal. It's 27 frets and multiscale, the cutaway on the bottom is deeper than normal to make it playable on 27. fret ;the lowest string included; so there is no room for the neck PU.

The guitar still needs some work tho!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 12, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> you could probably make baritone conversion necks that had fanned frets that way, without needing to mess with the bridge. the fan can´t be too heavy though, or it´ll be hard to play...


 
That's what I thought, too.  I'm not sure how extreme the fan could be, however; I imagine 3/4 of an inch at most.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine is 2,5", and my next guitar will be 3,5 or even 4".
If the fan is symmetrical, it feels very comfy and natural.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 13, 2010)

So what's the eta on that bad boy? It's gotta be killing you waiting for it!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 13, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> So what's the eta on that bad boy? It's gotta be killing you waiting for it!



Yeah, it's not easy to wait for it LOL, but I am shure not more than 2-3 more months.


----------

